# Custom red hats for us trad folks?



## Apex Predator (Sep 23, 2011)

Does anyone have a friend in this kind of business?  It would be really neat if we could have some red hats made just for us in our trad community.  Maybe have GON Traditional, or maybe TBG on them.  All our game photos would look cool if we all wore the same red hats!  Any ideas?


----------



## Dennis (Sep 23, 2011)

I like the idea


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 23, 2011)

I'll take two of em.....one for me and one for my better half...


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 23, 2011)

Ball caps would be easy.  I'm liking something like this better though.







Here is where I found this one.  Maybe buy our own, and then come up with a digital image/logo we all like that our local embroidery shop could sew on?  Or we could just buy enough custom patches we could sew on ourselves?

http://www.topbrassmilitary.com/Propper/Headwear/Boonies/066-007h-Red-Boonie-Hat


----------



## Dennis (Sep 23, 2011)

I like those all we really need is tbg on them


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 23, 2011)

gets my vote


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 23, 2011)

Do they make those in "Men's Size's"???


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 23, 2011)

johnweaver said:


> Do they make those in "Men's Size's"???



7 3/4 is pretty big!  It's what I wear, and pretty rare.  You have a big head like me.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 23, 2011)

Maybe we should ask Dendy if this one has enough red in it?  I like ball caps, but can never remember to turn the bill around before drawing my bow.  It's cost me shots before! 

Does TBG have a patch?  It'd have to be pretty small.  Maybe the TBG could buy the patches and have us purchase them from TBG for a profit?


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 23, 2011)

Put it on backwards to start with! Then you wont have to spin it around. I think you have a good idea there. I'm in- but i'm gonna have to give that boonie a thumbs down. It looks like something a rapper might wear. I think i'll stay with the ball cap.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 23, 2011)

And what purpose does a reversed ball cap serve?  That's what rappers around here wear!  I can go either way bud, as long as we have a consensus.


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 23, 2011)

I will hazard a guess, there is not enough compensation available
to get Dutchman to wear a red hat.


----------



## ky_longbow (Sep 23, 2011)

sawtooth said:


> It looks like something a rapper might wear. I think i'll stay with the ball cap.



heck yeah............." im big D.C. and im hear to say, i can kill mo critters every day", I hit the woods and my boots dont pound, spilling blood all over the ground..."  WORD


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 23, 2011)

ky_longbow said:


> heck yeah............." im big D.C. and im hear to say, i can kill mo critters every day", I hit the woods and my boots dont pound, spilling blood all over the ground..."  WORD


----------



## belle&bows (Sep 23, 2011)

ky_longbow said:


> heck yeah............." im big D.C. and im hear to say, i can kill mo critters every day", I hit the woods and my boots dont pound, spilling blood all over the ground..."  WORD




 I JUST SPEWED MOUNTAIN DEW ALL OVER MY LAPTOP


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 23, 2011)

Apex Predator said:


> And what purpose does a reversed ball cap serve?  That's what rappers around here wear!  I can go either way bud, as long as we have a consensus.



It really has no purpose. Just lucky. And to get on chase's nerves. And i've always worn it.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 23, 2011)

ky_longbow said:


> heck yeah............." im big D.C. and im hear to say, i can kill mo critters every day", I hit the woods and my boots dont pound, spilling blood all over the ground..."  WORD



Now that's funny right there!


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 23, 2011)

picked up a red ball cap today at wal-mart for $5.  We'll see if it gives me that extra edge on Monday.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 23, 2011)

I'd like one if they can travel this far north!


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 23, 2011)

longbowdave1 said:


> I'd like one if they can travel this far north!



If you're north of the Mason Dixon line you have to wear pink Dave!


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 23, 2011)

Apex Predator said:


> If you're north of the Mason Dixon line you have to wear pink Dave!



Yeah!!!!! Gurn can hook you up in that department!!!!


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 23, 2011)

That just ain't right...


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 23, 2011)

The truth is we should have had custom hats a long time ago.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 23, 2011)

pink?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 23, 2011)

time for a nap, i got huntin' to do this afternoon!


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 23, 2011)

I had no idea Ky Longbow was so talented!!!


----------



## ky_longbow (Sep 23, 2011)

johnweaver said:


> I had no idea Ky Longbow was so talented!!!



HA HA , i really have no idea where that came from, i was just pictureing Dendy wearing that red camo boonie and big ol baggy red camo overalls...........


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 23, 2011)

In all seriousness, I like to have some sort of cap/hat on when I am hunting.  It makes me feel more concealed....If I am wearing a baseball type cap, it gets turned around as soon as I am in the stand or blind or the ground...If a stalk is going on, it gets turned around when I step into the woods....by doing this, I don't hit the bill with my string when I pull my bow back and it also covers the back of my neck....I have also noticed when worn backwards, my field of view is greater because the side of the bill doesn't block my perpherial view as it does when worn with the bill in the front.....it also tends to keep them skeeters off my neck too....I do however turn it back around when I am done hunting.....


----------



## jhamilt (Sep 23, 2011)

I will take one of those red hats, the way things are going if I ever do make it into the woods I will need all the help I can get lol.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm not taking orders John.  Just floating an idea for now.


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 23, 2011)

Apex Predator said:


> I'm not taking orders John.  Just floating an idea for now.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 23, 2011)

I like the boonie got to order a couple


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 23, 2011)

Who makes them in RED?


----------



## jhamilt (Sep 23, 2011)

Yep, just saying if you find somewhere or someone to get some custom hats I definately want one, and have to find one to use until that time.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 23, 2011)

I just ordered one of the boonies like pictured above.  $12.99 with 8.95 shipping! Ouch!  Had to have it though.  Maybe I can learn some rap songs before I hunt with Dendy!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 23, 2011)

If you are gonna get a red hat better get one that comes with killin' mojo like I did. All I know is that I have to wear mine bakerds for it to work but it DOES work and I ain't even the superstitious type. Well, I should say I wasn't the superstitious type.
While your at it go ahead and getcha a red cooler to pack your meat home in 'cause you're gonna need it. Dendy has one in the back of his truck and apparently it stays there 'cause I see it a lot in all his hero shots with critters.

I just got back from a hunt at the club and although I just knew I was going to kill a deer with my bakerds red ball cap on I didn't, but I had plans on a few photo ops with it.
Even so, stay tuned folks 'cause I BELIEVE and I should have some of those aforementioned photo's coming soon.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 23, 2011)

Jake Allen said:


> I will hazard a guess, there is not enough compensation available
> to get Dutchman to wear a red hat.



Word.


----------



## gtfisherman (Sep 23, 2011)

I've got a friend in the embroidery business. He does a lot of work for me. If we had 20+ it would be worth it. There's some good hats for $4-$7 then add $$ for the embroidery. They won't be cheap but they would be doable. Most would depend on the logo. 

If someone wants to float a logo I'd be happy to get some prices together.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 23, 2011)

I would be good for one if the plan comes together.


----------



## gurn (Sep 23, 2011)

sawtooth said:


> Yeah!!!!! Gurn can hook you up in that department!!!!



That right there just goes ta show how much you Rebels knows bout stuff. It aint pink.... it's lavender!!


----------



## jhamilt (Sep 23, 2011)

Gurn, rebels isnt the politically correct wording anymore, we prefer Confederate Americans...


----------



## stick-n-string (Sep 23, 2011)

The rhhc of Georgia


----------



## Allen Oliver (Sep 23, 2011)

I may know of someone that can make us up some hats. I will call and find out if she still has the machine. We will have to get Dendy to touch all the hats and put the mojo on them for us.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 23, 2011)

Got a boonie ordered


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 24, 2011)

I like the idea ,anything for an edge!


----------



## NavyDave (Sep 24, 2011)

We talking picture logo or just a letter logo?


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 24, 2011)

NavyDave said:


> We talking picture logo or just a letter logo?



Don't know Dave.  Nobody has suggested anything yet.  Maybe:

TBG  or 

    GON
Traditional

??

Just got an e-mail stating that they are out of stock on the red boonie hats.  I guess I'll just pick up something at Wally world.


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 24, 2011)

I think it needs to be a GON patch with "Trad Hunter" wrote under it.

But I aint wearing one of those red Gettoflauge boonie hats!!!


----------



## NavyDave (Sep 24, 2011)

I found some cool fonts online.  I just need to figure out how to get them on the forum.  Getting a bunch of cheap red hats to tear up in the woods embroidered should be a pretty easy.  I'm transfering next friday and will be on leave for almost 3 weeeks.  I think I can make this happen.


----------



## NavyDave (Sep 24, 2011)

how the heck do I put a word document on here?


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 24, 2011)

That would be sweet if you could work something up for us Dave.  That boonie that was red is un-available anyway, so I guess it's ball caps.  There are plenty of those available in red.  

Where are you transferring to Dave?


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 24, 2011)

Where do we get GON patches?


----------



## NavyDave (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm transfering to one of the new SSGN submarines here in Kings Bay.  Git to kill bad guys instead of just poking holes in the water, and i get the first female submariners in february!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 24, 2011)

NavyDave said:


> I'm transfering to one of the new SSGN submarines here in Kings Bay.  Git to kill bad guys instead of just poking holes in the water, and i get the *first female submariners *in february!!



I don't envy you on that one.  My last two ships had them, and it created lots of challenges.  Takes the mind off of warfighting, which is not always a good thing.


----------



## NavyDave (Sep 24, 2011)

Does anyone know how to post a word document on here.


----------



## gtfisherman (Sep 24, 2011)

http://www.e4hats.com/_e/loc/produc...w_Profile_Structured_Trucker_Cap_Red_Pink.htm

For me I'd like to see something like this.


----------



## NavyDave (Sep 24, 2011)

Had to covert it to a PDF.  Just a few fonts I found online.  My wife has a couple of friends in her ZUMBA network that do embroidery.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 24, 2011)

hey marty, when i was at 3D shoot, wisconsin traditional archers was selling hats. they where short billed ball caps,  didnt  interfere with drawing your bow. no need to spin around hat to shoot. look for short billed hats??????


----------



## jhamilt (Sep 24, 2011)

one thing I wanted to mention, is if there is an option it would be worth it to me to pay a little more for the solid hats, I cant stand the hats with the mesh back. 

Dave, fonts 2,3, and 4 look pretty good to me but depends on the majority.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 24, 2011)

I've never found one short enough for me Dave.  I cut one of mine down once and could only work with a bill about 3/4" long! LOL


----------



## gtfisherman (Sep 24, 2011)

http://www.copycaps.com/capfiles/custcaporder_C102.html

How's that for a solid one?


----------



## NavyDave (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm like J.  Not a big fan of the mesh.  This palce is pretty cheap per dozen.  They sell single fitted hats also for 5.00 bucks.  i got a small peanut head so i'll be spending extra for a fitted hat.  I'm thinking a simple embroidered TRAD HUNTER or something like that.  Not Georgia specific since there are alot of folks on the forum not in GA.
Whatcha thinkin?  LOOK AT THE TIME...I gotta get off this competer and get into the woods!

http://www.tansclub.com/blbaca.html


----------



## NavyDave (Sep 24, 2011)

gtfisherman said:


> http://www.copycaps.com/capfiles/custcaporder_C102.html
> 
> How's that for a solid one?



I sent them a price inquiry...


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 24, 2011)

I like 3, and 6 Dave.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 24, 2011)

I got mine today.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 24, 2011)

Some purple stockings and you will be set!  Oh, and a diamond ring on each finger!


----------



## gtfisherman (Sep 24, 2011)

You need a gold teef to go with dat brim.


----------



## Badddwithabow (Sep 24, 2011)

I do believe that would be.the first case of trad swagger ever recorded lol


----------



## NavyDave (Sep 24, 2011)

Don't forget the platform aquarium shoes!!  Maybe you can get vibram soles on them......for a little more traction in the woods


----------



## pine nut (Sep 24, 2011)

Pimp Daddy! LOL


----------



## Dennis (Sep 25, 2011)

I think my hat is broken got to get me a new one


----------



## Rare Breed (Sep 25, 2011)

I vote for Martin's.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 25, 2011)

Dave, #6 is just right. That looks cool to me... i wonder if we could get that on the front and the GON emblem sewn in the back (or vice -versa) I'm sure GON has it registered, BUT- maybe with permission?  Plus- it's free advertisement for them.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Those look good, when ya'll ordering?


----------



## NavyDave (Sep 25, 2011)

Ill go to one of our local shops tomorrow and get specifics on the embroidery.  The hats are pretty cheap, < $2.00 each if you buy 1-5 dozen.  Once I get the specifics I'll start a new thread and figure out who all is interested.


----------



## NavyDave (Sep 25, 2011)

Anyone know who to contact about the GON logo?


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 25, 2011)

NavyDave said:


> Anyone know who to contact about the GON logo?



How about since Al started the trad forum we get al's archery nut logo title it w "Al's Place" or something similiar and do the traditional archery wording on the back...


----------



## gtfisherman (Sep 25, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> How about since Al started the trad forum we get al's archery nut logo title it w "Al's Place" or something similiar and do the traditional archery wording on the back...



That get my vote. Pay homage to the man who started this.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 25, 2011)

I agree. Nothing against TBG but this ain`t TBG. RC


----------



## BkBigkid (Sep 25, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> How about since Al started the trad forum we get al's archery nut logo title it w "Al's Place" or something similiar and do the traditional archery wording on the back...




LIke X2


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 25, 2011)

gtfisherman said:


> That get my vote. Pay homage to the man who started this.





BkBigkid said:


> LIke X2



Or maybe use his logo w traditional archer on front and RHHC Member Since 2011 on back


----------



## NavyDave (Sep 26, 2011)

I sent Al a pm.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the thought folks but truly, a simple RHHC with maybe an arrow underlying it in black across the front of the hat and/or on the bill would be the cheapest route and look a lot better too. I have found that a lot of details in embroidery usually does not look all that good yet it is more expensive. Keeping it simple just like we do with our bows is what will work best, IMHO.

We will know what the RHHC stands for and if others want to know all that have to do is ask.

Again, thanks for the gesture nonetheless.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 26, 2011)

Apex Predator said:


> If you're north of the Mason Dixon line you have to wear pink Dave!


 something wrong with pink Marty???? TN is BELOW the Mason-Dixon line I know for a fact!!!!


longbowdave1 said:


> pink?


shame on you encouraging him Dave!!!!



Jayin J said:


> In all seriousness, I like to have some sort of cap/hat on when I am hunting.  It makes me feel more concealed....If I am wearing a baseball type cap, it gets turned around as soon as I am in the stand or blind or the ground...If a stalk is going on, it gets turned around when I step into the woods....by doing this, I don't hit the bill with my string when I pull my bow back and it also covers the back of my neck....I have also noticed when worn backwards, my field of view is greater because the side of the bill doesn't block my perpherial view as it does when worn with the bill in the front.....it also tends to keep them skeeters off my neck too....I do however turn it back around when I am done hunting.....



And you look just fine either way nu huh...

I would like a red cap as well....I think it should only say Trad Hunter on it, with no particular other LOGO...that covers most all of us. Most any of the fonts look nice. I like the adjustable cloth strap on that one.....


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 26, 2011)

Maybe a red wool stocking cap for the cooler months?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 26, 2011)

I wasn't encouraging him Tomi! 

 I like these hats! Go Badgers!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 26, 2011)

This would good on ya Tbug!


----------



## LongBow01 (Sep 26, 2011)

Lets do it !! I want one!!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 26, 2011)

longbowdave1 said:


> I wasn't encouraging him Tomi!
> 
> I like these hats! Go Badgers!





Well, although he is a cute little booger, I was thinking more along the line of some handmade red wool hats. 

Something along the lines of this... but in red. (After I finish creating with Tomi's tons of yarn  )


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 26, 2011)

I like that idea Lea!!!!! You don't have to use up ALL that yarn this year ya know!!!!


----------



## NavyDave (Sep 26, 2011)

Allllrighty folks,

Emboidery folks said that Al's avatar is probably a no-go.  So here is what I have so far:

Trad hunter and RHHC only $8.50/per hat.
Trad Hunter and RHHC with your name: $10.50/per hat.

Trad Hunter with RHHC Arrow Head Logo $12.50/per hat.
Trad Hunter with RHHC, Arrow Head Logo and your name $14.50

All in all, pretty darn cheap and they say they just need a week turn around time.

Thoughts?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 26, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> I like that idea Lea!!!!! You don't have to use up ALL that yarn this year ya know!!!!



I want you to be fashionable in the woods.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 26, 2011)

NavyDave said:


> Allllrighty folks,
> 
> Emboidery folks said that Al's avatar is probably a no-go.  So here is what I have so far:
> 
> ...



I'll vote vote for the the $8.50 model but instead of Trad Hunter I think it oughtta be Trad Archer. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Sep 26, 2011)

when you going to order them?


----------



## gtfisherman (Sep 26, 2011)

Personally I think the stone head logo with RHHC in the center should be it. Nothing more. The stone head screams Trad anyway to me.


----------



## NavyDave (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm having one hat made.  I'll post pics, fiugure shipping and take orders..........poor poor deer.......they just don't know whats comin....


----------



## FVR (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm in for a red hat.  Need all the help I can get.  In the meantime, think I'll pick one up somewhere, can't hurt.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I want you to be fashionable in the woods.



'preciate the watching over me....need all the help I can muster!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 27, 2011)

I like the arrowhead with RHHC only myself.  I'd be in for a couple.


----------



## gtfisherman (Sep 27, 2011)

NavyDave said:


> I'm having one hat made.  I'll post pics, fiugure shipping and take orders..........poor poor deer.......they just don't know whats comin....



If you'll get a price for just that I'll send you the money now for 2.


----------



## belle&bows (Sep 27, 2011)

I want in on this too! Arrowhead w/RHHC would be cool.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I would like one! I send the money plus the cost for somebody to ship it.


----------



## baldfish (Sep 27, 2011)

I really need one of theses to take the glare off my bald head


----------



## Al33 (Sep 27, 2011)

gtfisherman said:


> Personally I think the stone head logo with RHHC in the center should be it. Nothing more. The stone head screams Trad anyway to me.



I'm down with that.


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 27, 2011)

Ok , so , we are waiting for pictures?


----------



## gtfisherman (Sep 27, 2011)

The RHHC cult is born.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 27, 2011)

Al33 said:


> I'm down with that.



X2....   this is turning into something cool.


----------



## NavyDave (Sep 27, 2011)

$8.50 for just the arrowhead and RHHC inside.  Mine should be ready by Friday/Monday.  I will take pics and send them out then.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 27, 2011)

sawtooth said:


> X2....   this is turning into something cool.


You got that right Mr. President.



NavyDave said:


> $8.50 for just the arrowhead and RHHC inside.  Mine should be ready by Friday/Monday.  I will take pics and send them out then.



Thanks for all the effort Dave! I'm sure I will be placing an order for more than one or two 'cause I'm thinkin' they will make nice Christmas gifts. We all know of someone who could use some mojo in their hunting efforts.

And thank you Apex Predator for the idea!!!!


----------



## gtfisherman (Sep 27, 2011)

NavyDave said:


> $8.50 for just the arrowhead and RHHC inside.  Mine should be ready by Friday/Monday.  I will take pics and send them out then.



Sounds great!!! I'm pumped. 

But back to the question earlier... Should we send all these to Dendy to have him wave his hands and sweat over them or something so extra mojo falls on them?


----------



## Al33 (Sep 27, 2011)

gtfisherman said:


> Should we send all these to Dendy to have him wave his hands and sweat over them or something so extra mojo falls on them?



That's a good idee gt, let the Grand Poopah of the RHHC spread his mojo dust all over 'em.


----------



## Necedah (Sep 27, 2011)

Need to get Dendy to sign all the first run hats to authenticise them, put the mojo in, and make them special collectors editions. I'm standing in line to buy a half dozen. I need all the help I can get. 

Dave


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Maybe have some 1" diam. buttons with Dendy's best hero picture on it, made so we can pin them on the hats!


----------



## Dennis (Sep 27, 2011)

Sign me up for a few


----------



## Longstreet1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Can put me down for 2, I need all the luck I can get!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 28, 2011)

Yep that sounds fine to me too.....I want one.......


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't want one, I NEED one. Sign me up.


----------



## Robert Warnock (Sep 28, 2011)

I need one to, please sign me up.  Thanks


----------



## grayseal (Sep 28, 2011)

Been off line IT problem - just caught up on reading. Put me down for a RHHC hat please - maybe I'll get to go hunting.


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll get one.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 28, 2011)

Have y'all noticed how Chase has been silent in this thread

He says its childish and he hates red hats thanks to Dendy

Who's gonna buy him one and send it to him?


----------



## Dennis (Sep 28, 2011)

I will but i wish we could have gotten him a boonie


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 28, 2011)

Dennis said:


> I will but i wish we could have gotten him a boonie



He really hates those


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 28, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> Have y'all noticed how Chase has been silent in this thread
> 
> He says its childish and he hates red hats thanks to Dendy
> 
> Who's gonna buy him one and send it to him?



I dont hate the red hats, Dendy spoiled me on them when we went hog hunting one time and he had on a grey shirt thats was faded and a red hat. He stood out like a "white boy in the hood". We got on several hogs and kept getting busted, I blame in on the light colored grey shirt. Its all for fun picking on Dendy about the red hat.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 28, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> I dont hate the red hats, Dendy spoiled me on them when we went hog hunting one time and he had on a grey shirt thats was faded and a red hat. He stood out like a "white boy in the hood". We got on several hogs and kept getting busted, I blame in on the light colored grey shirt. Its all for fun picking on Dendy about the red hat.



I was thinkin yesterday next yr I might hunt in a clown suit and film it just to see how it works...


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 29, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> I dont hate the red hats, Dendy spoiled me on them when we went hog hunting one time and he had on a grey shirt thats was faded and a red hat. He stood out like a "white boy in the hood". We got on several hogs and kept getting busted, I blame in on the light colored grey shirt. Its all for fun picking on Dendy about the red hat.



I keep tellin you it wasn't the red hat or the gray shirt that got us busted! Them hogs kept smellin' you and clay!


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 29, 2011)

sawtooth said:


> I keep tellin you it wasn't the red hat or the gray shirt that got us busted! Them hogs kept smellin' you and clay!



  the wind was swirling that day but I am still gonna blame it on you for fun.


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 30, 2011)

Tick...................Tock...............slowly the hands of time.....like sand...thru.......the.......hourglass...........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## NavyDave (Sep 30, 2011)

I'll call today and check........so neeeedy....


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 30, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> I was thinkin yesterday next yr I might hunt in a clown suit and film it just to see how it works...



OK Martin....I just haveta chime in on this one.......naw.....I'll behave. The High Sheriff might put an eyeball on me and I'll dissappear!!!!


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 3, 2011)

johnweaver said:


> Tick...................Tock...............slowly the hands of time.....like sand...thru.......the.......hourglass...........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



tick.....tock.....tick.......tock..........................


----------



## gordylew (Oct 3, 2011)

Yall do realize there is already a group wearing Red hats right?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Hat_Society.

How about raspberry berets?  you know the kind that you find in a second hand store.  Sounds familiar.


----------



## pine nut (Oct 3, 2011)

I want in for two hats please!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 3, 2011)

Put me down for (2) two hats!
Hope dez will fit my water melon size head?


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 3, 2011)

gordylew said:


> Yall do realize there is already a group wearing Red hats right?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Hat_Society.
> 
> How about raspberry berets?  you know the kind that you find in a second hand store.  Sounds familiar.



That's for old wimmens!!! ain't none of them around here!!!!!


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Oct 3, 2011)

sawtooth said:


> I keep tellin you it wasn't the red hat or the gray shirt that got us busted! Them hogs kept smellin' you and clay!



D, you know I don't stink. I show you to guys my prize honey hole and now ya gonna tell everybody I stunk it up. Man, that just ain't right. Just cause you two rookies kept gettin busted.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 3, 2011)

DAGATOR16 said:


> Man, that just ain't right. Just cause you two rookies kept gettin busted.



I can second the fact they are rookies


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 4, 2011)

My Mom belongs to that group in S.C., she 92. I guess that old but I aint telling her that. I run into a group od red hat ladies here in Athen at Ryans every now in then. mIke


----------



## johnweaver (Oct 4, 2011)

Talkins done time to lay your money down.  Check the new RHHC Thread!!!


----------

